# Another, what am I?



## DeadIrishD (Aug 8, 2009)

About a week and a half ago, I was looking through Craigslist and found an ad for a puppy, stating she was found and if she could not be rehomed, they were going to take her to the pound.

Any idea on what she is?

Try and keep in mind, that an educated guess, due to having all of her puppy teeth is that she's only 3.5 months old, give or take.

The other dog, that's black and white is a pitbull / boarder collie mix (full grown) for a size reference.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

That pup looks like Benny!, except for white legs. (my avatar and the last pic on the right in my signature) Benny is Dobie/Lab/Rott/Husky & maybe some herder?....in other words a mix of a bunch of things.  

Pictures below are from months ago.......


----------



## DeadIrishD (Aug 8, 2009)

Benny is adorable, and the similarities are great!

Would it be safe to assume that Daisy is at least part Dobie/Rott?

I know, even with DNA tests there is very little chance of ever finding out what she is EXACTLY (down to every little breed in her.) and even less of a chance of finding out by someone seeing the pictures (minus, chugs, puggles, and designer breeds.) 

I'm just trying to get a better idea, of what to expect from her as a full grown dog (size wise.) and her activity level.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Not really sure.....as the pup gets older the truth will show. I seem to believe that Daisy will be med/large if this is so. Just my opinion though! Lol!  Time will tell. I only know that Benny's Mom is a Dobie/Lab for certain.  Benny is high drive....very very much so.....but he could have some herder or it could be the possible Husky in him? All dogs are different. The truth is that with a mix.....you just never can tell. All the white I see on Daisy reminds me of a herding breed of some sort?

Good luck with Daisy.......she is adorable!


----------



## cbramsey (Nov 13, 2011)

Daisy does look adorable. Thank you for sharing her with us. Have no clue as to breed of the pup and how large she will get. I will leave that to the more experienced dog people.


----------



## DeadIrishD (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank-You!

If it wasn't so cruddy outside, I'd totally take more pictures of her 

She's really starting to show dominance over my girlfriend, (humping) and the roomates dog, (growling, and biting the Achillies tendon equivilent) does quite well around kids but also has a high prey drive, when it comes to cats, in a not so aggresive way.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

DeadIrishD said:


> Thank-You!
> 
> If it wasn't so cruddy outside, I'd totally take more pictures of her
> 
> She's really starting to show dominance over my girlfriend, (humping) and the roomates dog, (growling, and biting the Achillies tendon equivilent) does quite well around kids but also has a high prey drive, when it comes to cats, in a not so aggresive way.


Please do post more pics as she grows.  I am extra curious about Daisy as she resembles Benny so much.


----------



## DeadIrishD (Aug 8, 2009)

I will! 

Any chance I can see Benny as a full grown dog? besides the picture on your signature?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

DeadIrishD said:


> I will!
> 
> Any chance I can see Benny as a full grown dog? besides the picture on your signature?


Here he is now at 9 months old............





































Benny is on the right in this last picture.....Abbylynn is on the left. She is also Dobie/Rott mix and she is 11 months old.


----------



## DeadIrishD (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank-You for the pictures 

Benny and Abbylynn are so adorable.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I found two more of Benny........sorry about the quality.....phone camera.


----------



## cbramsey (Nov 13, 2011)

Love the Tug of War pic!!!


----------



## DeadIrishD (Aug 8, 2009)

I hearby declare our dogs rottobies!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

DeadIrishD said:


> I hearby declare our dogs rottobies!


Lol!......keep her pics coming!  I can hardly wait to see how she looks as she grows! I forgot to mention that Benny loves to jump really high and he can fly over furniture.....really high! I can hardly wait to see how much he weighs next time at the vets. He has passed Abbylynn up and she is nearly 60 pounds.  He is also as strong as an ox.....so beware! Lol!


----------



## DeadIrishD (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh man, it's like every time I blink Daisy seems to have grown astronomically.

In the car, she'll climb up onto the rear window and yet though it's a shorter distance from the ground cannot figure out how to get up on the bed, except for once today where she suddenly forgot again, I hope she can be as athletic as Benny.

I'll see what I can do tomorrow, as far as taking more pictures go.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

I am not really seeing rottie or dobie... but definitely some border collie mix (or similar breed)


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

WheatenDaneMom said:


> I am not really seeing rottie or dobie... but definitely some border collie mix (or similar breed)


Yes ... I see the white on Daisy as having some herder in her. I was told Benny looks like he has Herder in him too because of the white tipped tail. His white tip is very small, unlike Daisy has a large white tip. Benny also has four white tipped feet and a white patch on his chest and under on his belly.Daisy has much white on her legs. Benny is also a washed-out color unlike Dobie or Rottie ... this is why I am really curious as to what Daisy looks like as she grows.  It is uncanny how much they resemble. If Daisy is a herder mix ... I am guessing she will probably be high drive too!


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

The Black/tan in your pup really suggests either dobie or rottie to me, and her white speckled socks and white tipped tail clearly says Border collie to me, and they're could definitley be a few others but those two or three stick out the most to me. She's adorable and I can't wait to see more pics!!


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

I will be the odd one out, and say Dobe/Pit. Or Dobe/ BC. Or Aussie/?

Then again, I think my dog is a Greyhound/Great Dane. Take that as you will, lol.


----------



## DeadIrishD (Aug 8, 2009)

There are a few more dog breeds, that you'll often find black, and tan found in almost the same markings 

Black and Tan coonhound being the most notable, or even a Tibetan mastiff.

No matter the breed, or adult size I love her and this guessing game seems to be a blast!


----------



## DeadIrishD (Aug 8, 2009)

More pictures, sorry about the delay!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

OMG!!! Man that looks like Benny!!! I couldn't wait until after dinner! Lol!  Need I say how beautiful she is? Lol!  How much does she weigh? (I will return after dinner.)


----------



## DeadIrishD (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes, she is very beautiful, as Benny is a very handsome puppy.

I'd guess her weight was closer to 25lbs, perhaps 30lbs at the moment but I'm not sure to be honest.


----------



## Averyismypei (May 24, 2010)

I'd say rotti/shepherd


----------



## DeadIrishD (Aug 8, 2009)

I could not help but laugh at the picture of Colt in the snow, he looks to be so happy!

My neighbor has a boarder collie, although an exception to the rule, it's the most calm and relaxed dog I've ever met, he'll walk right up to you in slow motion with head hung low, and just sit there and let you love on him (So adorable!)


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Is that a coat pattern on his side, or dust? Can you take a good pic of it in the light?


----------



## DeadIrishD (Aug 8, 2009)

Here are some updated pictures


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

She sure is growing! That face is still Benny all over again!  She sure is a pretty girl!


----------



## DeadIrishD (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes she is beautiful, do you see the difference in her coat now a days vs. when I first started posting pictures?
I love Taste of the Wild, even if it is like 46.00 for a 30lb bag 

Her accidents have really reduced.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes, ... good food makes a world of difference for our dogs. I use fish oil and vitamin E for the two big pups. Being they have Doberman in them they can tend to have issues with hot spots ... dry skin issues... 

I am sure you noticed also that with higher quality food the waste is less when they eliminate.  Less to clean up. Also the nutrients are actually going to the dog. 

I feed TOTW to my two little boys ... due to allergies. I feed 4Health to the big pups. It is a 4 star food.


----------



## MariJoy (Nov 10, 2011)

I say get 'em all together and play "which doggie is it?"


----------



## DeadIrishD (Aug 8, 2009)

That would be fun! I just need to keep her seperated from non fixed dogs for a year or two before getting her spayed can someone clear that information up?


----------



## Duke G (Dec 13, 2011)

LOL, love the counter surfer pic with the two on the floor, patiently waiting.



Abbylynn said:


> I found two more of Benny........sorry about the quality.....phone camera.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

> I say get 'em all together and play "which doggie is it?"


Puppy party! arty: Sounds like fun. They are all beautiful pups.


----------

